# alternative to embroidered patches



## gonzofast (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, I have a couple of customers that are looking for some patches...but their artwork is crazy detailed and they want a 4" patch. Their artwork is not at all conducive to embroidery...is there an alternative? Can we dye sub onto a patch or???


----------



## lambzander (Jan 28, 2013)

yes, you can get a printed or sub patch. Just look around and most dealers are willing to send you sample of the different styles they do. Good Luck!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Since most patches are made out of polyester twill fabric, yes, it can be done... The problem you are likely to encounter is that since twill has a textured appearance, the image isn't very sharp.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A woven label can handle detail. You can also dye sub.


----------



## gonzofast (Nov 17, 2010)

wow...quick responses..awesome. 

Anyone use anyone in Canada for this?


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Try
Emblemtek - Home

Or buy the blank crests yourself and use digital print transfers


----------



## pioneerembroider (Jan 30, 2013)

I have done dye sublimation on patches. They just have to be 100% polyester


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

The dye sub patches turn out great. I did some for a car show and the detail and color was great.


----------



## gonzofast (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks all, got a quote back, waiting on the customers okay to go ahead with it.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

CBF Labels | Maker of woven labels, hangtags, custom patches, printed tags, and decals does great sublimation patches.


----------



## Mike82 (May 14, 2013)

Maybe try this, they probably do printed or sub patches


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Just buying the blanks would be great. USA based here.....


----------



## NWEmbroidery (Apr 15, 2013)

We actually use our DTG printer to make patches and they look great.

Here is a YouTube video we made showing how we make them

Patches Created with Direct to Garment Printer


----------



## davidbuttler (Jun 6, 2013)

gonzofast said:


> Ok, I have a couple of customers that are looking for some patches...but their artwork is crazy detailed and they want a 4" patch. Their artwork is not at all conducive to embroidery...is there an alternative? Can we dye sub onto a patch or???


The alternate way is to convert your artwork into vector first and then digitize it.. contact embroidery company or go to local embroidery shop and produce your patches  If you want i can provide you some company who will do everything and provide you the patches at your doorsteps...


----------



## Custom Patches (Jun 10, 2013)

Dye Sub is awesome and you can have as much detail as you want. It is more expensive but many companies like the freedom they have in their design and the photo realistic quality they get.


----------

